# CPS Membership



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 7, 2016)

Renewal time for me again. This year, they cut costs by sending the packet by FedEx 2 day rather than overnight as in the past.

They also included a new membership card with a note warning you that they will be cutting costs and will not include a membership card in the future. This is exactly the same note and a identical card to the one from last year which I glanced at as I tossed it out. I do not have the previous packets, so I don't know how long this has been going on.

I wish that they did like Canon Canada and offered a discount on equipment to CPS members.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 7, 2016)

I've considered signing up, but I don't think it's worth it for me. The equipment loans seem nice, but I tend to be decisive and just buy, or if truly unsure I buy used and re-sell if I don't want it – and overall I've made money doing that, with an unlimited evaluation period. The only time I've needed service was for a dead EOS M, I don't think that qualifies for a CPS repair discount, and it ended up being only ~$20 more than the fixed-rate repair charge to buy a new EOS M2.


----------



## surapon (Apr 8, 2016)

Dear great Teachers.
I have been CPS more than 7 years start 2 years with Silver Level = Free, and past many years = Gold Level = $ 100 US Dollars, The first 2 years of Gold Level member, CPS send me a lot of great Gifts, But Last 2 years they just send the Package say Thank you and the Ticket to fix the damage equipment with 2 day faster than free member.
No, I will not send 100 US Dollars this year, No more CPS Membership for me.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 8, 2016)

CPS has been enormous help to me on many occasions. I definitely feel membership is worth it. Even if it was not for the support and help, just some of their promotions they do make it worthwhile.

The reasons for joining will be different for each person, but for me, I will most definitely remain a member for as long as CPS continues.


----------



## Monchoon (Apr 8, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Renewal time for me again. This year, they cut costs by sending the packet by FedEx 2 day rather than overnight as in the past.
> 
> They also included a new membership card with a note warning you that they will be cutting costs and will not include a membership card in the future. This is exactly the same note and a identical card to the one from last year which I glanced at as I tossed it out. I do not have the previous packets, so I don't know how long this has been going on.
> 
> I wish that they did like Canon Canada and offered a discount on equipment to CPS members.


Especially now that they have raised the costs on all gear.


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 8, 2016)

In Canada it's definitely worth it. The membership just paid for itself with my 11-24mm purchase (saved over $300), and it'll further help with my 1DX II purchase when it comes in ($6800 instead of $8000). 

The test drives of equipment are awesome, and a four day turn around period for platinum members is worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## Monchoon (Apr 8, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> In Canada it's definitely worth it. The membership just paid for itself with my 11-24mm purchase (saved over $300), and it'll further help with my 1DX II purchase when it comes in ($6800 instead of $8000).
> 
> The test drives of equipment are awesome, and a four day turn around period for platinum members is worth the price of admission alone.


+1
I was actually looking at that, but I just think its to much camera for me I have a 6D and a 7DII.

Enjoy.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 8, 2016)

In Australia it's basically a BS arrangement, in that, you have to be a registered Photography Company, Have a Tax File Number, have purchased any registered equipment in Australia from a Registered Canon supplier.

Not worth the effort unless your a Pro Photographer with a Company set up.


----------



## Maui5150 (Apr 8, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Renewal time for me again. This year, they cut costs by sending the packet by FedEx 2 day rather than overnight as in the past.
> 
> They also included a new membership card with a note warning you that they will be cutting costs and will not include a membership card in the future. This is exactly the same note and a identical card to the one from last year which I glanced at as I tossed it out. I do not have the previous packets, so I don't know how long this has been going on.
> 
> I wish that they did like Canon Canada and offered a discount on equipment to CPS members.



I have found it always worth it.

Cleanings and discount on service / repairs make it well worth it. I have only needed the repair once, but the savings pretty much paid for the program. 

Loyalty program is a great benefit. I got my 5D MK III off of this. While the discount is about the same as their 15% off sale (Actually think I got 25% ) you can get this when the sales are not going on so can often get things when they are in stock verus when on sale and everything is out of stock. 

My end result to date is I have saved more than I have paid.


----------



## pwp (Apr 8, 2016)

eml58 said:


> In Australia it's basically a BS arrangement, in that, you have to be a registered Photography Company, Have a Tax File Number, have purchased any registered equipment in Australia from a Registered Canon supplier.
> 
> Not worth the effort unless your a Pro Photographer with a Company set up.



Hmmm, re: Australia CPS. Note that the P in CPS does stand for Professional. 

Like a high percentage of CPS members in Australia I am not registered as a Company, rather, operating as a Sole Trader. This is a much simpler business structure for small operations. 

Canon Australia is an independent operation and it's completely understandable that they only offer to support equipment purchased through their authorised Canon Dealers. There are plenty in all major cities. You may pay slightly more but it's well worth it. 

FWIW I left Nikon in the late 1990's because at the time their professional support was not great to say the least. CPS was my primary reason to switch to Canon. CPS has been nothing short of Gold-Standard in my experience. Comparing CPS Australia with varying CPS experiences internationally read here at CR and other lists makes it clear that CPS Australia is likely one of the best run on the planet.

Out of fairness to Nikon Australia, the parent company did step in and take over Australian operations and they have subsequently offered high quality professional support to Nikon professionals. 

-pw


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 8, 2016)

pwp said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > In Australia it's basically a BS arrangement, in that, you have to be a registered Photography Company, Have a Tax File Number, have purchased any registered equipment in Australia from a Registered Canon supplier.
> ...


Good to hear your endorsement of CPS in Aus. I take it though that in some countries you don't have to be a professional to register, you just need a 1 series or equivalent and some L lenses, whereas in Aus you do. I have several L lenses (some purchased form Canon Aus dealers) and am pre-ordered for a 1DXii and it would have been nice to have the option given I am so heavily invested in their product.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 26, 2016)

CPS definately makes it easier to get repairs / loaners if your abroad this worked for me in South Africa a couple of years ago.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2016)

surapon said:


> Dear great Teachers.
> I have been CPS more than 7 years start 2 years with Silver Level = Free, and past many years = Gold Level = $ 100 US Dollars, The first 2 years of Gold Level member, CPS send me a lot of great Gifts, But Last 2 years they just send the Package say Thank you and the Ticket to fix the damage equipment with 2 day faster than free member.
> No, I will not send 100 US Dollars this year, No more CPS Membership for me.
> Have a great night, Sir.
> Surapon



Yes, I dropped the gold back to Silver. As I am getting considerably older now, older than almost all CR members, I'm cutting back on my photography and my equipment. I still have enough to qualify for platinum membership, so I'm not without equipment, and I still buy too much, but I have sold a lot of big ticket equipment.

Now, I'm selling the small items, accessories and lower cost items that I've accumulated. I currently have 10 light stands listed on craigslist along with lots of continuous lighting, two monopods , two or three tripods, 6 or more heads, about 10 display easels, and I've just scratched the surface. I have tubs of various 35mm film cameras along with their lenses, flash units, filters, and just junk stuff. 

I'll keep my free CPS, it gets a small discount, but I no longer use my equipment to the level that gold would be worth it. I've only had one repair for a 50mm EF 1.4 lens in the past 16 years, and that cost a flat $85 with no CPS.


----------



## Leigh (Apr 26, 2016)

Gold is a benefit if you need out-of-warranty repair/s as it offers a 20% discount, & free return shipping.
I just upgraded from Silver to Gold & saved $40 on a 7D-ll repair.

I'm surprised others didn't receive "gifts"; I got a lens, & Camera cap, plus a really high quality OpTech Camera strap, ala Canon CPS logo. (Maybe it's only on initial upgrade???)

Leigh


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2016)

Leigh said:


> Gold is a benefit if you need out-of-warranty repair/s as it offers a 20% discount, & free return shipping.
> I just upgraded from Silver to Gold & saved $40 on a 7D-ll repair.
> 
> I'm surprised others didn't receive "gifts"; I got a lens, & Camera cap, plus a really high quality OpTech Camera strap, ala Canon CPS logo. (Maybe it's only on initial upgrade???)
> ...



You get the gifts once, just when you upgrade.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 27, 2016)

Here in Norway CPS membership is for free. You get your level based on how much qualifying equipment you have. As a platinum member, I jump to the head of repair queues and get free loans if it takes more than 2 days (don´t know how they treat the other membership levels). The latest treat was to be placed first in waiting line for the 1DXII, due to platinum status. We also get invited to a few arrangements through the year. But (as far as I know) there are now economical benefits, in terms of special discounts or special offers.


----------



## GaryJ (Apr 27, 2016)

eml58 said:


> In Australia it's basically a BS arrangement, in that, you have to be a registered Photography Company, Have a Tax File Number, have purchased any registered equipment in Australia from a Registered Canon supplier.
> 
> Not worth the effort unless your a Pro Photographer with a Company set up.


+1


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 27, 2016)

Maui5150 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Renewal time for me again. This year, they cut costs by sending the packet by FedEx 2 day rather than overnight as in the past.
> ...



I just got my 22 day notice...

Loyalty program? Is that something available to USA members? I just scanned the benefits page and don't see it.

http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/about_cps/about.shtml


----------



## FEBS (Apr 27, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Here in Norway CPS membership is for free. You get your level based on how much qualifying equipment you have. As a platinum member, I jump to the head of repair queues and get free loans if it takes more than 2 days (don´t know how they treat the other membership levels). The latest treat was to be placed first in waiting line for the 1DXII, due to platinum status. We also get invited to a few arrangements through the year. But (as far as I know) there are now economical benefits, in terms of special discounts or special offers.



+1 Here in Belgium it is the same. Free membership for silver, gold and platinum. However, even as a platinum member, I don't get any discounts or other advantages. Even not a new membership card every year. Only first hand mailings from local Canon events.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Loyalty program? Is that something available to USA members? I just scanned the benefits page and don't see it.



It's not a CPS thing. Canon's Customer Loyalty Program (CLP) is where you send them a broken old camera and they give you a discount on a current refurbished model. I believe you have to call/email Canon USA to access the CLP program.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> I just got my 22 day notice...
> 
> Loyalty program? Is that something available to USA members? I just scanned the benefits page and don't see it.
> 
> http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/about_cps/about.shtml



As noted, this has nothing to do with the loyalty program. The loyalty is open to any US resident, but has been weakened so much that few bother to use it. you can get a better deal when the refurbs go on sale.

Call Canon with your serial and model number from a broken camera and ask for the loyalty program. They will quote you a discount.


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 27, 2016)

Just used CPS silver for the first time, a flash repair. Not having to go through a camera store is worth to sign up. For a Zeiss repair, the camera store first sent it to the wrong branch. Simple CLA-repair took over 2 months to get back. CPS less than one week door-to-door. Enough said. 

Have enough points for gold, but don't think it is worth it for me. Lens cap and camera strap I can easily dispense with.

Also noticed the environmental message on my two packets. Funny.


----------

